# Thai Chicken for the Freezer



## dragnlaw (Feb 14, 2017)

*Thai Chicken*

Makes: 4 servings   Serving Size: 3/4 cup chicken mixture 
Prep: 15 mins   Freeze: Up to 4 months Stand:   Thaw 20 minutes

Ingredients

•    1/4 cup unsweetened light coconut milk
•    2 tablespoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
•    2 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
•    1 tablespoon lime juice
•    2 teaspoons Sriracha sauce
•    12 ounces cubed cooked chicken breast
•    1 cup bite-size red sweet pepper strips (1 medium)
•    1/2 cup thinly bias-sliced carrot (1 medium)
•    1/2 cup fresh snow pea pods
•    4 teaspoons sesame oil
•    Mixed salad greens, 8-inch multigrain flour tortillas, or multigrain flatbreads
•    Lime wedges

For Directions


I've had this recipe for awhile and I honestly don't know where I got it, I'd like to give credit but I just don't know to whom.  Enjoy! it is very tasty.
(and sorry about the size of pic - not used to it yet!)


----------



## CraigC (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks very tasty! I bet it would go great in spring roll wrappers or as a filling for a lettuce wrap. Is the chicken cooked with Thai ingredients/flavors?


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 14, 2017)

I've made it only a couple of times.  The cicken was always from left overs.  I've never cooked any specifically for this recipe.  But if I was to, I would most certainly find something Asian to cook them in.  Thank you!  

I would probably poach them in a broth with Asian ...  somethings!  I have been using Katie Lee's version of poaching and I love it!  The chicken comes out more tender than I've ever had it before! 

Simmer your broth with seasonings for about 20 min.  Add chicken breasts and simmer no longer than 20 min.  Internal temp...  umm... I forget, 160?
Do not let them 'set'/'store' in the liquid as this seems to suck out the juices and can make the chicken very dry.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 14, 2017)

I would use some yellow curry paste dissolved in coconut milk, add some lemon grass, galangal, fish sauce and kaffir lime leaves. Poach the chicken in this sauce. Add chilis if you want heat. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 16, 2017)

I am going to try this with tahini instead of the peanut butter. i really like Thai, but I can't do peanuts right now.

Mmm, yeah! what CraigC said! Probably use, well maybe the red Thai Kitchen's curry paste, I have some dried lemongrass and fish sauce, but i think I'm retiring the fish sauce.

Any ruling on the health pros and cons of fish sauce?? I like it, but i know it's rich of sodium. Is it bad for inflammation then too?? (the fish parts would be good I'd think, but idk how much is actually fish)


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2017)

mcrx said:


> Any ruling on the health pros and cons of fish sauce?? I like it, but i know it's rich of sodium. Is it bad for inflammation then too?? (the fish parts would be good I'd think, but idk how much is actually fish)



I don't think people generally use enough for it to make much difference in one's health.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2017)

Craig is right.

There's not much in the recipe that's Thai.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 17, 2017)

jennyema said:


> There's not much in the recipe that's Thai.



LOL - I didn't name the recipe, I just make it. 

Although I sort of disagree with you, about the only thing in there that you would NOT find in Thai cooking are the suggestions to use the wraps.

And Thanks to which ever Admin. that found the original. I have now fixed my own files to reflect where I got it from. I should actually be making it in a while and will post my own picture.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 17, 2017)

Plus Thanks to the Admin for researching and finding the original recipe.  So simple to find, just click on the pic! LOL..

Anyhow I have fixed my own files to reflect where it came from.  I will take a picture of my own soon to post with it.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks GotGarlic! (if the "thanks" option didn't work)

jennyema-(ahh, keep forgetting there's a multiquote option)-Thai or not...actually, you're probably right though. There really are no spices to it ha! yeah, it's a good baseline though. You'll soon notice I primarily cook Indian or I make everything Indian-ish :P, but I am definitely interested in authentic ethnic foods when I can make them fit my diet. I should say I love the fresh ingredients of Thai, but this was pretty basic I suppose looking closer.

dragnlaw-clicked the link (the new one I guess) don't know what you mean by click on the pic though. Anyway, yeah take a pic. It'll be cool!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2017)

mcrx said:


> dragnlaw-clicked the link (the new one I guess) don't know what you mean by click on the pic though. Anyway, yeah take a pic. It'll be cool!



There was a pic in my original post. But it was removed and replaced by a link to the site from where I got the recipe. In my own recipe, had I clicked on the pic it would have shown me where it came from.  It doesn't work with all the recipes I have, I just came across another one I had not noted from where it came and it didn't work. 

I copied a lot of recipes for my own use, never realizing I would be 'posting' them somewhere. I now try to be sure to note the link should I need it in future.  Often (if it is from a blog) there are other comments I sometimes like to go back to and read over.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 19, 2017)

thanks! yeah, always remember the source...for like anything! i always tell myself. :P


-------------------
was browsing thru the Thai section at the market today. yeah sriracha sause was there, but i forgot all the sugar it contains (i mean, i SHOULD be cutting all sugar like that) soo yeah, skipped that. oh! and there was a pack of Nori snacks, 10 small shhets for like $2.50. is that not pricey??!! skipped that. oh and coconut milk i wanted, but knew i could get it cheaper with a different brand. i must have passed that aisle already. maaaan! so Thai experiments might have to wait.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2017)

Fish sauce _nam pla_ is more or less Thai salt. I've never seen authentic Thai recipes that ever call for salt. Fish sauce is salt and also a source of that _umami_ flavor.


----------

